# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Vườn tiêu Phú Quốc - Vuon tieu Phu Quoc

## namht_87

Đảo Phú Quốc là vườn tiêu lớn nhất đồng bằng Sông Cửu Long và được mệnh danh là “Vương quốc hồ tiêu” bởi tiêu là một đặc sản địa phương và là món quà độc đáo với khách du lịch gần xa.


Vuờn tiêu Phú Quốc
 Bước chân vào vườn tiêu, du khách sẽ không khỏi trầm trồ khi ngắm nhìn những chùm tiêu chín đỏ trên cây. Tiêu ra trái từng chùm và được hái xuống đựng trong cần xé lớn, đổ ra phơi khô dưới nắng. Trái tiêu từ màu đỏ ối đổi sang màu đen đậm. Tiêu được phơi ít nhất mười hôm rồi mới sàng sẩy cho sạch bụi. Những vùng trồng tiêu nhiều là ấp Gành Gió, ấp Suối Đá, ấp Suối Mây và Khu Tượng.





Trái tiêu chín
 Hầu hết những chủ vườn tiêu là người Hải Nam, ngày xưa theo tàu buôn từ Hải Nam đến Phú Quốc. Ngày nay, các vườn tiêu của Phú Quốc không những có giá trị rất lớn về kinh tế mà còn được đưa vào danh mục điểm tham quan du lịch của huyện đảo Phú Quốc.

Hồ tiêu Phú Quốc có vị thơm và cay nồng, và đặc biệt là đậm vị hơn nhiều loại hồ tiêu đến từ những vùng miền khác, trong đó phải kể đến tiêu đỏ. Tiêu được người dân Phú Quốc thu hoạch từng đợt chín và chủ yếu là bằng thủ công, chọn lựa những quả chín riêng thành 3 loại (tiêu sọ, tiêu đen và tiêu đỏ).

Một đặc tính canh tác nữa là hàng năm người trồng tiêu thường lấy những vùng đất mới xung quanh vườn bón xung quanh gốc cây (còn gọi là xây thầu). Cây nọc (choái)chủ yếu là nọc sống. Ngoài ra, người trồng không hoặc rất ít sử dụng phân bón hóa học.

Hom giống chủ yếu trồng từ hom thân nên giá thành rất cao. Trung bình để trồng xong một ha từ 300 - 400 triệu/ha nên ít có nông dân đủ tiền trồng một lần đủ diện tích lớn mà phải trồng từ từ nhiều năm, nên một vườn tiêu ở Phú Quốc thường là có nhiều tuổi khác nhau.

Cây Hồ tiêu được trồng ở Phú Quốc hàng trăm năm. Với diện tích trung bình là 471ha tập trung ở 3 xã Cửa Dương, Cửa Cạn và Dương Tơ. Thời điểm diện tích lớn nhất là vào những năm 1995-2000 là hơn 1000 ha[1]. Đây là thời điểm giá tiêu cao nhất (100 - 120.000 đồng/kg tương đương 30 - 40 kg gạo) người trồng tiêu có lời từ 200 - 300 triệu/ha (thời điểm năm 1995 - 2000)



Tiêu sọ Phú Quốc
Hiống trồng chủ yếu là 2 giống Hà Tiên và Phú Quốc (HT lán lớ và HT lá nhỏ). Hai nhóm giống này có thới gian thu hoạch gần tương đương nhau từ tháng 11 âm lịch kéo dài hết tháng 2 âm lich. Giống Hà Tiên có năng suất cao hơn nhóm Phú Quốc nhưng tuổi thọ và kháng sâu bệnh kém hơn.
Tiêu đã được phơi khô

Năng suất tiêu ở Phú Quốc trung bình là 2000 - 3000kg/ha, mật độ trồng từ 2.500 - 3.000 nọc/ ha.



Tổng hợp


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## thunhunguyet

Lần đâu tiên nhìn thấy cây tiêu đấy

----------


## lunas2

chụp ảnh ở đây chắc cũng đẹp đấy...hihi

----------

